

Looking for a Cofounder. - imwhimsical

* * * * * * *<p>I'm looking to actualize an idea that I had a couple of years back. With regard to that, I'm looking for a cofounder for a venture that I'm going to start. Following are the details:<p>This is mostly about making a workspace tool. A web based project — I am considering an iPhone app and/or Mac app for this in the future, but not as of yet. This is all the detail I can give out for now.<p>However, I'm not interested in just any random person. I have a few requirements:<p><pre><code>  + Said person should know web development. HTML, CSS, and Javascript.
  + Said person should be interested in working, and have the time/temperament to transform this into a reality.
  
</code></pre>
However, most importantly, the person should be a learner. Its fun to learn along the way!<p>Contact me on Twitter @Arsalan_Bashir<p>* * * * * * <i>
======
ColinWright
Why should anyone bother to spend their time finding you, finding out about
your idea, and then convincing you they're the one to work with? You've given
absolutely no reason for anyone to spend any time doing anything about
contacting you.

Search HN for "Looking for a co-founder" and read previous discussion, then
decide what makes you different from all the other "I have a BRILLIANT
idea!!!" people.

Technical people need marketing co-founders. If you need to convince someone
to join you, you'll need marketing skills.

Demonstrate them.

------
manglav
Shouldn't you list your qualifications to see if the co-founder wants to work
with you, not just any random person?

------
sharemywin
or money are you paying cash?

